# Need help DIY bowfront stand



## Martini2108

Anyone have any websites or plans for a 36 gallon bowfront stand. Wanting to DIY my stand. First attempt to do this so any help would be great.


----------



## jrman83

This one doesn't look too difficult. You don't have to go to this level. I built my own for my 75.
My Attempt at a 36 Gal Bow Front Stand and Canopy - 3reef Forums


----------

